# microclimate b2me thermostat problem!!!



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hiya does anyone own a MicroClimate B2ME thermostat??? (The one with the magic eye??) As for some reason it seems to think that even tho its still fully bright outside, it goes onto night mode??? Does the magic eye actually work??? I even twist the light level adjuster to the 5 o clock position and yet it still stays on night mode whereas the manual says it should go on permanent day mode!!! Has anyhone else had any problems with this thermostat??? Please reply!!! Is there anything I can try to resolve this problem???

Many Thanks

Martin Dean


----------



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

Has anyone owned one of these thermostats????? There must be something I can try bar taking it back as it didnt ome with anyway to stick the thermostat onto my glass viv so I had to use sillicone to stick it to the glasss and I dont wanna be wasting the sillicone if I can somehow try someway to fix it????:bash:


----------



## piercer dan (May 31, 2012)

reptileman33 said:


> Has anyone owned one of these thermostats????? There must be something I can try bar taking it back as it didnt ome with anyway to stick the thermostat onto my glass viv so I had to use sillicone to stick it to the glasss and I dont wanna be wasting the sillicone if I can somehow try someway to fix it????:bash:


I have exactly the same problem with mine. Came on here to ask the same question!
Permanent day mode to me, says that night mode shouldnt even activate. Maybe the sensor is faulty? I dunno but it's doing my head in having to manually adjust it multiple times a day depending on how light the thermostat seems to think it is regardless of the fact no light has changed in the house!:banghead:
anyone help with this?
Have myself and reptileman33 both got faulty units?
I have emailed microclimate to ask but if anyone knows anything, help appreciated


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

I own one of these. I have found unless its full bright light hitting directly onto the sensor its in permanent night mode no matter where thevsensituvity is set. Flaw in the design id say. Get a habistat which u can plug into an extra timer to tell it to switch over to night


----------



## Yorkie1965 (May 21, 2012)

I use one but luckily the unit is placed in my window reveal so it's pretty lite and works ok


----------



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ive got mine to work however my viv is directly facing my window so Ive just moved the sensor so its opposite my window!!!! I agree tho the sensor on it is useless unless its opposite a window!!!! I agree that all of the microclimate B2ME units should be recalled until the problem is fixed!!! As there will be people buying them and not being able to use them properly at all!!!:bash::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## piercer dan (May 31, 2012)

reptileman33 said:


> Ive got mine to work however my viv is directly facing my window so Ive just moved the sensor so its opposite my window!!!! I agree tho the sensor on it is useless unless its opposite a window!!!! I agree that all of the microclimate B2ME units should be recalled until the problem is fixed!!! As there will be people buying them and not being able to use them properly at all!!!:bash::gasp::gasp::gasp:


Pretty much! I am just using it at mo set to not drop at night (as it's is always in blooming night mode) then manually adjusting temp at night 
Seems rather to defeat the purpose of it tho :censor:


----------



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

Can u have it facing the window in the room that you are in?????? As I think it works well there but then my viv is in my bedroom which is a box room and the front of it is opposite my window!!!! So I dunno if u can do that yourself dan - have the front of your viv facing your window???:bash:


----------



## piercer dan (May 31, 2012)

reptileman33 said:


> Can u have it facing the window in the room that you are in?????? As I think it works well there but then my viv is in my bedroom which is a box room and the front of it is opposite my window!!!! So I dunno if u can do that yourself dan - have the front of your viv facing your window???:bash:


Unfortunately I can't, the room isn't the right shape so nowhere to put it other than where it is 
I'll continue manually adjusting for now until I can get a different stat.
Hopefully microclimate will reply to my email after these bank holidays are over and confirm / deny a problem anyway, because surely advertising that something can do something that it can't do is breaking some sort of trading standards / false advertising rules somewhere


----------



## piercer dan (May 31, 2012)

Had a reply from microclimate, seems there isnt actually a permanent day mode 
"Hi Dan
Generally when the light sensor pot is turned fully clockwise it would disable the night time drop however
if its in a particularly dark spot this might not be the case.
From your e-mail I am guessing you want the stat to be in day time mode permanently whilst the viv is in this position.
The easiest way to achieve this is to set the night time drop to zero.
If this is done then evan if it remains in night time drop state it will drop the temp by nothing.
Hope this helps
Regards
Clive"

and my reply...
"Hi Clive, I guessed that. Although surely that shouldn't be the case. If your product says it has a permanent day mode then that is exactly what it should have, it should not matter that it is 'in a particularly dark spot' as in effect what is being done here is misrepresentation of goods. I was going to ask for advice on the rfuk forum but someone beat me to it, and it seems a few people have the same problem. I am happy to run it with a 0 night time drop (what I have been doing) I am just suggesting that you alter your instruction manual as a permanent day mode isn't actually possible is it?"

No reply to that as yet, as said, I dont mind running it with a zero drop in night mode, just seems a little wrong eh?


----------



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ive noticed a slight flaw in my plan!!!! Days like today where it is couldy!!! Apparently now it is on constant night mode because its not "sunny" enougth!!!! :lol2:

Brilliantly constricted piece of s:censor:!!!!:bash:

Why make a product with something that detects light in it that doesnt work on cloudy days for the uk???? Not like we hardly ever have cloudy days eh???


----------



## ReptileRoom (Oct 15, 2011)

reptileman33 said:


> Ive noticed a slight flaw in my plan!!!! Days like today where it is couldy!!! Apparently now it is on constant night mode because its not "sunny" enougth!!!! :lol2:
> 
> Brilliantly constricted piece of s:censor:!!!!:bash:
> 
> Why make a product with something that detects light in it that doesnt work on cloudy days for the uk???? Not like we hardly ever have cloudy days eh???


I happened to stumble across this thread, and see i'm not the only one with a problem, I thought at first it might be a faulty unit, but after moving the unit a few times and un pluging and plugging back in it seems to be working ok, however I do seem to be constantly keeping an eye on it in case it suddenly goes into night mode as you said on a cloudy day! 

Maybe if enough of us bring it to their attention they might be able to rectify this problem?


----------



## piercer dan (May 31, 2012)

i would like to think so but they haven't bothered replying to my last email.
Like I said, it isnt a problem to run it with a zero drop in night time mode but, to me, kind of defeats the purpose of it in the first place


----------



## ReptileRoom (Oct 15, 2011)

I totally agree. The only reason I paid the extra ££ for this one and not a standard pulse was because I thought it would be better to be able to give my snakes a night time drop..


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

I have the b2me mine works fine.But i have it next to my daylight bulb on top of terraium.No probs as yet fingers crossed.


----------



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

I actually rung up Clive at MicroClimate. He told me that its fine when it goes into night mode when its cloudy as apparently when its cloudy abroad them temprature drops to the same temprature that it is at night!!! (Yeah right!!!:bash

He then just cut me off when I try to have my say!!! So Ill be phoning up trading standards tommorow as I dont think the thermostat is fit for purpose (as to me when I was abroad in the Caribbean , it rained heavily whilst I was in the caribbean sea and to me I didnt notice one bit of temprature drop, certainly not the 5 degrees that I have set it lower for at night!!!!)


----------



## piercer dan (May 31, 2012)

reptileman33 said:


> I actually rung up Clive at MicroClimate. He told me that its fine when it goes into night mode when its cloudy as apparently when its cloudy abroad them temprature drops to the same temprature that it is at night!!! (Yeah right!!!:bash
> 
> He then just cut me off when I try to have my say!!! So Ill be phoning up trading standards tommorow as I dont think the thermostat is fit for purpose (as to me when I was abroad in the Caribbean , it rained heavily whilst I was in the caribbean sea and to me I didnt notice one bit of temprature drop, certainly not the 5 degrees that I have set it lower for at night!!!!)


Even if that was the case then it still wouldn't be 'fine' the problem isn't with a temperature drop, it's about the fact that the stat doesn't do what it is advertised to do. In fact, cloudy doesn't cut it as it needs a constant source of bright light. In the room I have the viv in there is quite a large window which lets in enough light but it STILL goes into night mode. I have to have a lamp on top of the viv, constantly turned on so it shines on the sensor. I think Clive from microclimate is missing the point!


----------



## Frosty2532 (Nov 30, 2010)

piercer dan said:


> Even if that was the case then it still wouldn't be 'fine' the problem isn't with a temperature drop, it's about the fact that the stat doesn't do what it is advertised to do. In fact, cloudy doesn't cut it as it needs a constant source of bright light. In the room I have the viv in there is quite a large window which lets in enough light but it STILL goes into night mode. I have to have a lamp on top of the viv, constantly turned on so it shines on the sensor. I think Clive from microclimate is missing the point!


Hi, I use one of these stats but have not had any problems as it is situated not far away from a lamp which comes on in the morning and goes off at night and is controlled by a timer.


----------



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

Not sure if this will help, but i had one which was constantly on Night mode, and upon closer inspection i noticed that the sensor was actually bent over inside the unit and not in position it was meant to be, to find this out i did have to remove the front of the unit.


----------



## piercer dan (May 31, 2012)

Frosty2532 said:


> Hi, I use one of these stats but have not had any problems as it is situated not far away from a lamp which comes on in the morning and goes off at night and is controlled by a timer.


This is missing the point though. The point is it is supposed to be able to be switched into permanent day mode, negating the need to have an unneeded lamp on 
@ba1l3y76 I'll certainly have a look, thank you


----------



## Grimr3ap3r (Jul 26, 2012)

I ha these and it works fine however this morning I woke up and the temp in my viv was 94.6 even though it's been set using a thermometer to keep the fround temp at 90

It seems to fluctuate a lot and as others have said I do find my self tweaking it everyday 

Liam


----------

